# Efest Purple 3100mah



## Nooby (30/6/14)

Hi Guys,

Anyone have stock or anyone willing to sell me 1?

Thanks,


----------



## Nooby (3/7/14)

No one?


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

nope sorry


----------



## Nooby (3/7/14)

Thanks annemarievdh, appreciate the reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/14)

I'm sure one will turn up somewhere


----------



## Matt (3/7/14)

Vape club is getting them today.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-whats-coming-soon.3387/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nooby (3/7/14)

Brilliant! Thanks guys


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/7/14)

@VapeKing has plenty last time i was there ..


----------



## Nooby (3/7/14)

Yeah I was on their site, but says "Out of stock"... Vape Club hasn't received their stock yet either... So still on that elusive hunt lol..


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/14)

OK so no one has efests 20A 3100 mah 18650's in stock!


----------



## Yiannaki (3/7/14)

I'll be needing some of these too! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (4/7/14)

Guys, JakesSA from Vape Club says they will be picking up these batteries today... Lucky for you guys he is located in Jhb..


----------



## Gizmo (4/7/14)

More stock has left with TNT today, we should have again next week. Otherwise Vape Club is your best bet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nooby (4/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> More stock has left with TNT today, we should have again next week. Otherwise Vape Club is your best bet


 
Thanks for the info Gizmo...


----------



## Mike_E (4/7/14)

@Nooby Vape Club has just loaded these batteries.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nooby (5/7/14)

Thanks to Tristan from Lekka vapors for hooking me up with 1 of these purple monsters. Should get my other 1 from Jhb soon..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

